# Problema con puerto serial en Java



## luipietro (May 13, 2007)

Hola a todos!! tengo un pequeño problema!! tengo q enviar señales por medio del puerto paralelo, mi programa logra compilar! Pero cuando lo corro no hace nada! Estoy usando Netbeans bajo Ubuntu! 

Aqui esta el codigo

import java.io.*;
import java.util.*;
import javax.comm.*;

public class java1901 {
  static Enumeration listaPuertos;
  static CommPortIdentifier idPuerto;
  static String mensaje = "Tutorial de Java, Comunicaciones Serie\n";
  static SerialPort puertoSerie;
  static OutputStream salida;

  public static void main( String[] args ) {
    listaPuertos = CommPortIdentifier.getPortIdentifiers();

    while( listaPuertos.hasMoreElements() ) {
      idPuerto = (CommPortIdentifier)listaPuertos.nextElement();
      if( idPuerto.getPortType() == CommPortIdentifier.PORT_SERIAL ) {
//        if( idPuerto.getName().equals("/dev/term/a") ) {
        if( idPuerto.getName().equals("COM1") ) {
          // Si el puerto no está en uso, se intenta abrir
          try {
            puertoSerie = ( SerialPort )idPuerto.open("AplEscritura",2000);
          } catch( PortInUseException e ) {}

          // Se obtiene un canal de salida
          try {
            salida = puertoSerie.getOutputStream();
          } catch( IOException e ) {}

          // Se fijan los parámetros de comunicación del puerto
          try {
            puertoSerie.setSerialPortParams( 9600,
              SerialPort.DATABITS_8,
              SerialPort.STOPBITS_1,
              SerialPort.PARITY_NONE );
          } catch( UnsupportedCommOperationException e ) {}

          // Se envía el mensaje
          try {
            salida.write( mensaje.getBytes() );
          } catch( IOException e ) {}
        }
      }
    }
  }
}


----------



## luipietro (May 13, 2007)

Estoy usando puerto SERIAL!


----------

